# like/love - mít rád, líbit se, milovat



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I would like to know in which situation I should use 'Mít rád', 'Líbit se' or 'Milovat'. I am not certain of how strong is each one.
I guess that 'Líbit se' is the most "weak". 

For example:
_Rio de Janeiro se mi líbí_ is weaker than _Mám rád Rio de Janeiro_?

According to my textbook, 'Mít rád' is very strong when said to a person, but I am in doubt wether _Mám tě rád _is as strong as _Miluji tě_.

And if they are the same. How could I say that 'I like one person' in a friendly way, or because he/she is polite, works well, has a good behaviour. 

Děkuju

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Jana337

Ahoj. 

I think that your ordering of intensity is right but note that they are not interchangeable.

As a rule of thumb, "mít rád" says that an object appeals to your senses whereas the other two appeal to your heart.

People:
Líbí se mi Martin. - I find him physically attractive. I may or may not be interested in having an affair with him.
Miluji Martina. - I am in love with him.
Mám ráda Martina. - I am very fond of him but it is not romantic love.

So, it would be most weird to say "líbí se mi rodiče mé manželky". People usually don't comment on their in-laws' looks. 


> According to my textbook, 'Mít rád' is very strong when said to a person, but I am in doubt wether _Mám tě rád _is as strong as _Miluji tě_.


I wouldn't really compare them in terms of strength here. Each is appropriate for a different set of people. Generally, "milovat" is reserved for partners, (grand)children and (grand)parents. "Mít rád" is fondness of acquaintances or relatives beyond the core family. On reflection, it does have much to do with strength since you are typically more emotionally attached to your closest people. But then, if you said "I love my cousin", people would usually suspect a romantic interest.

Food:
Ty špagety se mi líbí. Mám rád ty špagety. Miluji ty špagety.  None of them works for a specific meal you are served. You need to say "ty špagety mi chutnají".

Špagety se mi líbí.  
Mám rád špagety. Miluji špagety. - Works for a type of food in general. You can also say "špagety mi chutnají", of course.

Other things, concepts etc.:
Líbí se mi tvé boty. - I think your shoes are beautiful.
Mám rád tvé boty. Miluji tvé boty. 

Líbí se mi ta písnička. Mám rád tu písničku. Miluji tu písničku. - All of them are OK.



> _Rio de Janeiro se mi líbí_ is weaker than _Mám rád Rio de Janeiro_?


Yes, I think so. "Mám rád Rio de Janeiro" implies that you have been to the city and probably have some good memories that pull you back. "Rio de Janeiro se mi líbí" can be also said after flipping through a tourist guide.

Pretty complex stuff, actually.


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj,

This is a difficult question, especially concerning the distinction between "líbit se" and mít "rád". "Milovat" is clearly the strongest and when used about a person, it often refers to erotic love. But certainly not always - "milovat svoje děti" is quite usual, for example.

There is a clear difference between "líbit se" and "mít rád" when used about people because "líbit se" relates to how you like a person's appearance. That being so, I can even say about someone: "Líbí se mi, je to krasavice, ale nemám ji rád, protože je hrozně nafoukaná." (I like the way she looks, she is a stunner, but I don't like her because of her arrogance.)

In other contexts though, such as with your Rio de Janeiro example, the distinction is less clear-cut. "Mám rád Rio de Janeiro" might be a bit stronger and may go somewhat beyond the appearance of the place.

You can also use "mít rád" and "líbit se" about activities regardless of whether you are an active participant in them.

If you compare "Fotbal se mi líbí." and "Mám rád fotbal.", they can both mean that you like watching the game, but the latter may also mean you like to play it.

But if you compare: "Nemám rád, když se na mě takhle díváš." and "Nelíbí se mi, když se na mě takhle díváš." (I don't like you looking at me this way.), they mean roughly the same in my view.

As you can see, the issue is pretty complex. As a learner, you should keep in mind that "líbit se" tends to refer to appearance and that "milovat" is strong and shouldn't be used unless a strong emotion is intended to be expressed.

You may learn more about this by asking individual questions about which of the three expressions you should use in a given context. Good luck with that!


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Thank you Jana and Winpoj for your ansewers! But I still have some doubts.

For example, if I want to say "I like you" to a friend or classmate, which should I use? "Mít rád"? Because it is not so emotional neither physical, I just want to say that the person is nice. 

In case of Rio de Janeiro, or any other city, so if I want to say "Althought the city has a lot of problems, I like it (I like to live here)" I should use "Mít rád"?

Using an example like Winpoj´s. If I want to say something about Nicole Vaidišová, I could say "Nicole Vaidišová, se mi líbí a mám rád, je krasná, a  mám ji rád, protože hrá dobře tenis." [Not sure if it is right, I intended to: N. Vaidišová pleases me, she is beautiful, and I also like her because she plays tenis well]

Jana, you mentioned a new one, 'chutnat'. Is it only for 'taste'? Foods and drinks. 
For example, I do not drink, and a Czech offers me a beer and then I could say that the problem is not with 'that' beer, but with anyone, could I say  "Omlouvám se, pivo mi nechutnají."?

Thank you again for the help!

Na shledanou.:


----------



## kelt

Ahoj,

I wouldn't say 'I like you' to anyone except when I meant that the person attracts me. On the other hand 'mít rád' is perfectly ok to say about a person (Vaidisova) or a city.

"Nicole Vaidišová je krásná, líbí se mi a mám ji rád, protože hraje dobře tenis." It's better this way.

"Omlouvám se, pivo mi nechutn*á*."


----------



## sokol

kelt said:


> I wouldn't say 'I like you' to anyone except when I meant that the person attracts me.



Zdravo (),

this is interesting for me - so you would say that 'mít rád' has a connotation of being attracted to someone?

Because the exact same phrasing, Slovenian 'imeti rad' in Sovenian could mean 'I love you' - at least I think that this is the case, as yet no definite confirmation of a native speaker in the new thread I've opened ---> over there (as in this thread this would go beyond the original topic); and there are some similarities in Austrian colloquial speech, again as stated in the other thread.


----------



## Linni

I would say "Mám tě ráda." even to a "ordinary" friend (not a boyfriend). I think it's quite common, isn't it? It is the truth that people don't like to express their emotions but if a friend of mine told me he or she likes me (má mě rád/a) I wouldn't think he or she is  (sexually) attracted to me.


----------



## Dero

This is such a complex topic. The funny thing is that even if you are a native Czech speaker, in some situations you may easily doubt which usage is still adequate - especially when revealing your feelings to a person you like.

As mentioned above, there definitely is not a clear distinction between usage of "mít rád", "líbit se" and "milovat" when speaking about/to a person. There are some guidelines though, let's see some model situations:

1) Between two women it is fairly common that in case of strong friendship one says to another "Mám tě ráda." There is no sexual subtext included. 

When said "Miluju tě" in such situation, the sexual subtext is strongly present.


2) Between two men the same thing does not apply. Hearing "Mám tě rád" from one man to another is quite strange and often raises questions about their sexual orientation. The correct phrase in these situations are 

a) "Vážím si Tě/Vás" (informal/formal, expresses deep respect and sympathies)
b) "Jsi/Jste mi sympatický" (informal/formal, expresses sympathies)


3) The most complicated situation exists in relations between men and women (or homosexuals). Starting from the easiest:

a) "Líbíš/Líbíte se mi." (informal/formal)

- In the boundaries of adult relationships it means almost(*) always that one person is physically attracted to another.
- Between children (up to 15 yo) it means basically the same as "Mám tě rád", that is "Will you be my boy/girlfriend?"

b) "Mám tě rád/a." (informal)

There is a first glitch.

- The meaning of the expression between children is mentioned above.
- When told by woman to man it reflects her feelings for him as a friend. One can't really say whether there is some sexual subtext present.
- When told by man to woman there usually is some sexual subtext. Czech men usually scrape on such words. One can't really say whether it is meant asexually.

The fact is that even between very close friends saying "Mám tě rád" is usually kind of special occasion. For example: when a girl is down and her male friend listens to her and cheers her up, she might end up saying "Děkuju, mám tě ráda." 

When a boy is undergoing some troubles and a girl helps him out, he would probably say "Děkuju, jsi hodná, vážím si toho." (_Thanks, that is very kind of you, I appreciate it._) or even (very emotional) "Děkuju, mám tě rád.", too.

So, both genders may say "Mám tě rád/a" as an expression of gratitude when speaking with a close friend, no strings attached.

c) "Miluji Tě" (informal)

Expresses romantic love and is not brought up very often. You can say "Miluji své auto" (_I really really really like my car; I polish it every day and I call it Betty._), but not "Miluji Janu", when the two of you are just friends. That is just unacceptable.

You may hear some people (usually young) saying "Miluju <name>!" just out of fun. There they balance on the edge expressing strong feelings for someone and making themselves an alibi at the same time when the recipient goes on in the cheerful manner.

---

Well, that's it. My list is definitely not completed, but I have no more time and I hope that even such brief insight helps a little.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Well, I think like Linni that if you say that 'You like someone' it doesn´t meant that you really have love or sexual atraction for him/her. Is there another milder verb or expression for that, or 'Mít rád' is the best option?

Kelt, thank you for correct the Vaidišová phrase =)

Using the Sokol ideas, does anyone have examples from pop songs, formal texts, or even dialogues you remember.

I have remember that Milan Kundera in his 'Ignorance' when he talks about 'missing' in many languages (saudade - in Portuguesse), he says that the most comovent love phrase in Czech uses your verb for missing. I don´t have the book here, but I think it is related to "Stýskat se po". 



Na shledanou.:


----------



## sokol

Dero, your description of the connotations is really interesting and clarifying - especially the fact that there are grave differencies in meaning between two women, two men and men/woman: I think this might apply to many other languages, too (certainly does for Austria).

The most interesting phrasing of course is the one with changing connotations, 'mít rád' - some challenge to learn the correct use of that one!


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

O, when I posted my last message I have not seen Dero´s, I am sorry.
Dero, thank you for your examples, I think I understand it better now. And as Sokol says, some of this aspects really change according to who is talking to whom. 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## krok

"Ty se mi líbíš", used colloquially, can also mean "I like your attitude" - like between two adversaries, or in an informal student-master relationship. Can be used both affectionately/admiringly and derisively, depending on context.


----------



## Linni

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> Well, I think like Linni that if you say that 'You like someone' it doesn´t meant that you really have love or sexual atraction for him/her. Is there another milder verb or expression for that, or 'Mít rád' is the best option?
> 
> Kelt, thank you for correct the Vaidišová phrase =)
> 
> Using the Sokol ideas, does anyone have examples from pop songs, formal texts, or even dialogues you remember.
> 
> I have remember that Milan Kundera in his 'Ignorance' when he talks about 'missing' in many languages (saudade - in Portuguesse), he says that the most comovent love phrase in Czech uses your verb for missing. I don´t have the book here, but I think it is related to "Stýskat se po".
> 
> 
> 
> Na shledanou.:



There are hundreds of songs about love: 
with the phrase "mám tě rád":   (I found the ones below quite randomly)
xxx
 etc. 

As to "stýskat se po", you can also simply use its synonym "chybět":
Chybíš mi. = Stýská se mi po tobě.
And again, it can both be used for your girl/boyfriend and your friend (with whom you're not in love).


----------



## sokol

Linni said:


> There are hundreds of songs about love:
> with the phrase "mám tě rád":   (I found the ones below quite randomly)



Now this is very interesting because this would mean that even if _mít rád_ were rather 'weak' as stated above at least it _could _also mean romantic love, in a way.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I'd like to know what's the best verb/expression to ask about musical tastes.

For example, may I ask some one *Máte rád Karla Gotta*?

Or *Rád posloucháte **Karla Got**ta*?_

*_ I'm not sure if I got the right declension here.

Na shledanou.:


----------



## slavic_one

For me better sounds: "Rád(a) posloucháte Karla Gotta?" (declension is good), and the answer can be "Ano, mám rád(a) jeho hudbu.". You can say of course "Rád(a) poslouchám jeho hudbu." or "Ano, rád(a) ho poslouchám.". "Máte rád(a) Karla Gotta? / Ano, mám ho rád(a)." could maybe work but it's more like if person likes him, not his music.


----------



## winpoj

I have to disagree with slavic. In fact, "Máte rád Karla Gotta?" is the best thing to say and it is understood that his music is referred to.
"Rád posloucháte Karla Gotta?", although grammatically correct, sounds a bit unusual or redundant. In any case, it would be better if you changed the word order: "Posloucháte rád Karla Gotta?".

On the other hand, "Posloucháte rád hudbu? is perfectly OK and common, as well as "Máte rád hudbu?".


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Thank you, Slavic_one and Winpoj



winpoj said:


> as well as "Máte rád hudbu?".



That was exactly what my Czech teacher asked me =) 

And if I used Líbit se instead, would it have another meaning, as if you like the person (and not the music) of Karel Gott, e.g, *Karel Gott se vám líbí *?

Prosím ještě ...

So I guess that the same may be used for writers and books:
*Máte rád Milane Kunderu?

*Na shledanou.:


----------



## Jana337

> And if I used Líbit se instead, would it have another meaning, as if you like the person (and not the music) of Karel Gott, e.g, *Karel Gott se vám líbí *?


That would be an appreciation of his physical appearance.
Líbí se mi Karel Gott. - I think he is handsome.
Líbí se mi písně Karla Gotta. - It works here (and so does "mám rád").

Milan Kundera - yes, your sentence is almost correct (Milan*a*).


----------



## Jana337

Copied from this thread.


> I have another question about this, I hope you don't mind ...
> 
> *líbi* - This means *like*. But what sort of "like"? How is it  different from *rád* or *jako*?
> 
> Děkuji,
> Ozzi.


A very good question, and not an easy one.

Let's deal with "jako" first. Here your confusion stems from English  because you have the same word for "to like" and "like" (= similar to, as).  They have nothing in common whatsoever in Czech. The former is  translated as "mít rád", "líbit se" etc., the latter as "jako" (or "jak"  in some cases).

Now let's look at "mít rád" and "líbit se". You can sometimes use them  interchangeably. This is pretty difficult so I will try to come up with a theory. I hope other foreros can improve on it.

Let's look at some examples:

_Mám rád italská auta._ - _I like Italian cars._
It would seem that to say _I like your car_, you could say _Mám  rád tvoje auto_ . But you can't. "Mít rád" with individual objects  sounds very weird if they are physical items that don't belong to you.  On the other hand, you could say _Mám rád svoje auto_ - _I like  my car_. This sentence would not imply (only) that you find your car  visually appealing but rather that you have some kind of a special bond  with it - it is a reliable car, almost a family member, and you would hate to lose it. Obviously,  you can only have this special relationship with something that is  yours. When you say _I like your car_, you probably mean that the  other person's car is beautiful. In Czech, you would say _Líbí se mi  tvoje auto_.

Now let's look at something that is not physical and cannot thus be  owned (physically, not in terms of intellectual property rights) by  anyone.
_Mám rád italské písničky. - I like Italian songs._
Here, to say _I like this song _you can say _Mám rád tuto  písničku_ as well as _Líbí se mi tato písnička_.

You could also benefit from back-translations:
Mám rád italská auta. - I have an affection / a penchant / a liking for Italian cars. (subject - I)
Líbí se mi italská auta. - Italian cars appeal to me / please me. (subject - Italian cars)


----------

